

Microsoft Surface gets the thumbs down in early reviews - mtgx
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/oct/24/microsoft-surface-thumbs-down-early-reviews

======
rossjudson
One of the things that bothers me is Surface getting hit for "lack of apps". I
don't see much difference between 5,000 crappy apps and 250,000 crappy apps.

There needs to be more than one store. Steam doesn't accept everything that
comes along, do they?

~~~
zmonkeyz
Agreed. Most apps in app stores are garbage. The Windows Phone 7 marketplace
is getting more great apps by the day so i don't expect any less from Windows
8.

